# Sticky  Your #1 ADB Source!! - 7/29/11



## ChevyNo1

[FOR WINDOWS] - I am hoping this helps MANY of you ... a lot of people seem to shy away from ADB given what hoops they have to jump through to get it installed ... I feel your pain! It is for this reason that I have created my own ADB installer, with a few helper scripts. If you are already setup with ADB, this might not help you now. However, in setting up a new machine, it will! This will also help anyone new to the scene. This is what you will get once installed (ADB itself pulled from latest SDK):










Now the contents of README.txt:

_*I've kept this as simple as possible:

1. Double-click devcheck to see if your device is recognized by ADB.
2. Double-click devmgr to open device manager, in case ADB cannot recognize your device.
3. Double-click cmd to open a command window to use ADB commands.
4. Double-click ddms to view the debugger and/or to grab screenshots (REQUIRES JAVA!).
5. Double-click phone to login to your device.
6. Double-click stopadb to stop adb if you want to remove the folder (or to restart ADB to try #1 again)

IF your device is not recognized by ADB, try #6 above, then #1. If that fails:

Double-click devmgr. Under 'Other devices', you should see something like 'Android phone', or
'Motorola ADB Interface' as a failed device. Double-click that, then click the 'Details' tab.
Under the property pulldown, select 'Hardware Ids'. Copy the two or three lines shown there,
and send in an email to:

[email protected]

Also include what device you have, ie. HTC Thunderbolt. I will try to include that device into
the next build (and if time permits, distribute to you as quickly as possible!).*_

So - this should make it VERY easy for any of you to use ADB and interface with your device now.

I am also including links to download the latest Java JRE, in case you want to use ddms (#4 above).

ChevyNo1's ADB Installer
Java JRE x86
Java JRE x64

IF your device is not being recognized by ADB, chances are you need the correct drivers. This ALSO can be confusing. End it now! I have also packaged up the USB drivers to make it uber-easy for you - no messing around with HTC and/or Motorola and trying to figure out whats-what. This has been tested on Windows XP and Windows 7, both x86 and x64. My package includes the drivers for the following devices:

_*HTC Thunderbolt
HTC Dream
HTC Magic
HTC EVO
HTC Incredible
HTC Desire

Motorola Droid
Motorola DroidX (including RSDLite drivers!)

Google Nexus One*
_

These have also been pulled from the latest SDK and modified to add additional functionality (read devices!):

ChevyNo1's Android x86 Drivers
ChevyNo1's Android x64 Drivers

For you Motorola Droid X users - here is a link to the latest RSD Lite - keep in mind my driver pack above also includes the drivers to make this work 

RSD Lite 4.9


----------



## DRTMI

Hey, Chevy. Weird thing. I down load and install the drivers you have listed here for the 64bit, and I no longer have to plug and unplug and plug my phone in for my computer to connect. Sweet thanks.


----------



## dsManning

Thanks for this. Set up on a re-fresh windows VMware from Mac. Easy install, and works flawlessly


----------



## DrewM25

Great work! This should help a lot of people out! Trying to find device specific drivers on manufacture websites can be a real pain sometimes..


----------



## razorloves

DRTMI said:


> Hey, Chevy. Weird thing. I down load and install the drivers you have listed here for the 64bit, and I no longer have to plug and unplug and plug my phone in for my computer to connect. Sweet thanks.


drivers on your computer have no affect on that issue. the problem lies in the phone when it attempts to unmount the sdcard


----------



## coltzfan

This is a great write up. Thank you. I am one of those that has shyed away from adb. Gonna have to check this out.


----------



## mmseng

Thanks Chevy. You made using ADB a lot easier for an ADB noob (that's me!).


----------



## bobd2754

thanks, not to sound like a total noob, if I'm in a bootloop, how do I get into reovery with this?


----------



## razorloves

bobd2754 said:


> thanks, not to sound like a total noob, if I'm in a bootloop, how do I get into reovery with this?


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/331-[Guide]-Flashing-Droid-X-SBF
See step 11 here


----------



## Goose306

bobd2754 said:


> thanks, not to sound like a total noob, if I'm in a bootloop, how do I get into reovery with this?


*I'm pretty sure this script setup has the full adb commands pre-built so you'd just need to:*

adb shell (enter)

reboot recovery

*If it doesn't have the full adb commands pre-built, the actual full commands are:*

adb shell (enter)

cat /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip > /cache/update.zip ; mkdir -p /cache/recovery ; echo '--update_package=CACHE:update.zip' > /cache/recovery/command ; sync ;rm /cache/recovery/command ; echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode ; sync ; reboot ;


----------



## bobd2754

Thanks I hope I don't need this for a while yet


----------



## razorloves

Goose306 said:


> *I'm pretty sure this script setup has the full adb commands pre-built so you'd just need to:*
> 
> adb shell (enter)
> 
> reboot recovery
> 
> *If it doesn't have the full adb commands pre-built, the actual full commands are:*
> 
> adb shell (enter)
> 
> cat /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip > /cache/update.zip ; mkdir -p /cache/recovery ; echo '--update_package=CACHE:update.zip' > /cache/recovery/command ; sync ;rm /cache/recovery/command ; echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode ; sync ; reboot ;


Wow...I feel stupid. I thought he meant the buttons u press to get to recovery. Lmao. Thanks Goose.

Quick comment on ur post.
Reboot recovery will just bring you to stock recovery.
The other long one will bring you to clockwork mod recovery.
Unless something has changed recently. that's the way its always worked. Please correct me if something has changed this. Thanks


----------



## Goose306

razorloves said:


> Wow...I feel stupid. I thought he meant the buttons u press to get to recovery. Lmao. Thanks Goose.
> 
> Quick comment on ur post.
> Reboot recovery will just bring you to stock recovery.
> The other long one will bring you to clockwork mod recovery.
> Unless something has changed recently. that's the way its always worked. Please correct me if something has changed this. Thanks


No idea on this particular route. I've always had an adb script set up so when I put in adb recovery it would automatically go to Clockwork. Saves me the hassle of having to track down that script and copy/pasta it each time.


----------



## Agibby

razorloves said:


> Wow...I feel stupid. I thought he meant the buttons u press to get to recovery. Lmao. Thanks Goose.
> 
> Quick comment on ur post.
> Reboot recovery will just bring you to stock recovery.
> The other long one will bring you to clockwork mod recovery.
> Unless something has changed recently. that's the way its always worked. Please correct me if something has changed this. Thanks


On the ROMS I've been running lately like Gummy (with an adb init built in... from what I understand), all I've had to do with the download in the OP is to let my phone boot far enough in (usually I just let it get a few seconds into the bootloop), click on "devcheck.cmd" and make sure it's reading my DX, hit enter to continue (closes that screen), then click on "phone.cmd" and type in "reboot recovery." Takes me right to clockwork. Not sure about other ROMS but it's worked for me on Gummy, AOKP, and BlackICE, I believe.


----------



## razorloves

ok. thanks for the update guys. Been a while since i played with my Droid X. Nice that the roms have added a script to make it easier.


----------



## amaruk

I've got a Droid X running CM9. The other night when I flashed an update I got stuck at the boot logo but ADB wouldn't recognize phone. I tried booting to stock recovery and the bootloader, but ADB would not recognize my phone.

Is there something I need to add to my phone to fix this in the future?


----------



## Goose306

amaruk said:


> I've got a Droid X running CM9. The other night when I flashed an update I got stuck at the boot logo but ADB wouldn't recognize phone. I tried booting to stock recovery and the bootloader, but ADB would not recognize my phone.
> 
> Is there something I need to add to my phone to fix this in the future?


If ADB recognizes your phone when its running normally then no. If its not recognizing it period even when functioning properly then yeah there is something else probably PC side. But sometimes you can b0rk it so much that adb won't work and you'll still have to SBF. ADB just means you have to SBF less.... 

Sent from my Wiz Wiz MIUI!


----------

